# Best wood for mould resistance?



## beaniebopps (Oct 4, 2009)

Wanting to replace the wood in my live-planted vivs with something a bit more mould resistant perhaps.

The bamboo especially that I put in the day gecko viv is going quite mouldy and they actually spend more time on the bark background / leaves / other branches anyway. In my other planted tank one of the bits of wood I found in the forest is starting to grow some fungus as well. Even the mopani is going every so slightly mouldy in places.

So what would I be best getting? I've seen some bits of driftwood and mopani that I like, but I'll splash out of java if it will be much better?


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

beaniebopps said:


> Wanting to replace the wood in my live-planted vivs with something a bit more mould resistant perhaps.
> 
> The bamboo especially that I put in the day gecko viv is going quite mouldy and they actually spend more time on the bark background / leaves / other branches anyway. In my other planted tank one of the bits of wood I found in the forest is starting to grow some fungus as well. Even the mopani is going every so slightly mouldy in places.
> 
> So what would I be best getting? I've seen some bits of driftwood and mopani that I like, but I'll splash out of java if it will be much better?


Non rotting wood like Driftwood/bogwood is good, so is Redmoor wood (Grapevine). Or evan better, Mopani.
Java goes all slimey in high humidity or aquatic conditions, so best to use in desert setups. Grapevine in also good.

It's comman when setting up a new viv to get mould growth, once springtails and other insects are established in the tank it should go down.


----------



## Mike_Lyddon (Jan 2, 2012)

Useful bit of info there as I have started to get blue mould in my day gecko viv. I have got some woodlice in there, but no springtails, so if I get some of them, hopefully it will help.
As mentioned above, mine is a new set up too, taken a couple of months to build, but only had regular sprayings etc on the wood for the last few weeks. The wood is some old ivy branches I found on a chopped down tree (look fantastic and gnarly) that were thoroughly jet washed and scrubbed to get the bark off, then boiled for about an hour and baked in the oven for about 2 hours.
As I say, hopefully springtails will work as I collect the geckos this week and the wood is all siliconed into place so would be a real pain to try and remove if I had to treat it.
Next question, where do I get springtails from?


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Mike_Lyddon said:


> where do I get springtails from?


Frogs and Food


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Oakwood is pretty good, if it's seasoned properly first (basically kept dry under cover for a while). I got my springs by accident (they turned up in an aquatic set-up, presumably brought in on plants), but you can get them from various suppliers including Dartfrog http://www.dartfrog.co.uk/


----------



## Mike_Lyddon (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice one chaps, I shall look at getting some of them and fingers crossed they should sort out the mould 

Really must get round to digging out the pics of the build of this thing and post them up, but off to bed now as got an early start, so it'll have to wait for another day lol


----------



## Mike_Lyddon (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh bloody typical lol, just had a quick google to see what springtails actually look like, and I found a load of them the other week under one of my fishing buckets but washed them away.....d'oh!! :banghead: :roll2:


----------

